# So are phones with removeable batteries gone for good now?



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2019)

It seems there are now virtually no decent phones which have removeable batteries.



Don't tell me just to get a powerbank - that can't return you instantly to 100% like a battery swap can. And it doesn't deal with the problem of battery life degrading over the life of the phone.

This seems largely to be down to an obsession with waterproof-ness. But I don't live underwater. I am a land based mammal and I want to be able to swap my batteries.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2019)

I think it's less a case of waterproofing obsession, and more a case of manufacturers following Apple's lead and deciding to be total shitheads to end-users and third-party hardware technicians.


----------



## maomao (Jan 4, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I don't live underwater. I am a land based mammal


Never been caught in a heavy rain shower? Or taken your phone in a steamy bathroom?


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2019)

maomao said:


> Never been caught in a heavy rain shower? Or taken your phone in a steamy bathroom?



That never seemed to be a problem for my old Motorola C139, with its removable battery. That was the phone I was using while homeless/squatting as well.


----------



## yield (Jan 4, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I think it's less a case of waterproofing obsession, and more a case of manufacturers following Apple's lead and deciding to be total shitheads to end-users and third-party hardware technicians.


Tim Cook to Investors: People Bought Fewer New iPhones Because They Repaired Their Old Ones
02/01/19


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2019)

Seems to be the way for most new smartphones. Many basic phones still have removable batteries. The Nokia 3310 4G for example.


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 4, 2019)

Which Smartphones Still Come With a Removable Battery in 2018? | The Whiz Cells

HTH.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2019)

yield said:


> Tim Cook to Investors: People Bought Fewer New iPhones Because They Repaired Their Old Ones
> 02/01/19



Hopefully this means that more people will know that yes, planned obsolescence is a real thing.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> Which Smartphones Still Come With a Removable Battery in 2018? | The Whiz Cells
> 
> HTH.



Yeah, none of them are very recent, with release dates ranging from 2014 to 2017. One of them is my current phone.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2019)

maomao said:


> Never been caught in a heavy rain shower? Or taken your phone in a steamy bathroom?


For me it's not a deal breaker to have to keep the phone a bit sheltered from the rain. I've never had a problem taking any previous phones into steamy bathrooms.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I think it's less a case of waterproofing obsession, and more a case of manufacturers following Apple's lead and deciding to be total shitheads to end-users and third-party hardware technicians.



One of the things I do now when trying to decide on a new phone is to check out a few repair videos on youtube, to see how easy it seems to be to do basic repairs or swap out parts that commonly fail such as the charging socket. If it seems that I now have to accept non-swappable batteries I'm going to be checking how easy it is to replace the battery in anything I buy. Some phones it seems not too complicated, others you find there are soldered connections and so on.


----------



## Athos (Jan 4, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Hopefully this means that more people will know that yes, planned obsolescence is a real thing.


By a strange coincidence, I was listening to 'Planned Obsolescence' by 10,000 Maniacs, when I read that!


----------



## Mojofilter (Jan 4, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Hopefully this means that more people will know that yes, planned obsolescence is a real thing.



Apple are the best manufacturer, by quite a distance, for phone longevity though. 5 or 6 years after release not only is the 5S is still on the latest version of iOS, it runs it remarkably well.
If Apple are doing planned obsolescence, they’re not doing it very well.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 4, 2019)

Mojofilter said:


> Apple are the best manufacturer, by quite a distance, for phone longevity though.


Did you manage to type that without laughing?


----------



## Mojofilter (Jan 4, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Did you manage to type that without laughing?



Yes. Who is better?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2019)

Apple stuff doesn't seem to do too badly for repairability according to this

Smartphone Repairability Scores - iFixit


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 4, 2019)

Mojofilter said:


> Yes. Who is better?


From personal experience, most manufacturers.
I've owned iPhones in the past and had the home button fuck up on 2 of them in less than a year, which is (partly) the reason I'll never own another of their overpriced pieces of shite.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 4, 2019)

The Fairphone I believe is all modular so you can replace the battery and other bits as necessary.


----------



## Mojofilter (Jan 5, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> From personal experience, most manufacturers.
> I've owned iPhones in the past and had the home button fuck up on 2 of them in less than a year, which is (partly) the reason I'll never own another of their overpriced pieces of shite.



I’m not going to argue with overpriced because they are but that doesn’t change the fact that Apple support their phones for twice as long as the best Android manufacturers.

Just because you’ve anecdotally been unlucky with iPhones it doesn’t mean that iPhones as a whole don’t last.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 5, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Did you manage to type that without laughing?


My laptop is nearly 7 years old and is running the very latest OS. My phone is nearly 4 years old and is running the very latest OS.

Both run as fast as the day I got them. The phone has had one replacement battery (done for free), the laptop has recently started reporting that the battery performance is no longer optimal and will need replacing soon. Still get around 5 hours heavy use from it though.

For modern tech I’d say that’s rather good.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> The Fairphone I believe is all modular so you can replace the battery and other bits as necessary.


Yes. Each time I need to replace my phone I look at that. I'm completely behind the concept but consumerism gets the better of me and I reject it on the basis that it seems too mediocre. Actually these days the main thing I'm bothered about on a phone is the camera. If they had an option to pay a bit more for a really great camera module I think I'd go for it even if it meant paying a little over the odds.

I keep an eye on them and hope that at some point they'll hit some kind of critical mass that allows them to offer more options and take full advantage of the modular concept. Of course, people like me holding off until that happens probably means it'll never happen.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2019)

I will be bit gutted to lose the removable battery if I upgrade to a sealed up phone next 

As teuchter said a battery pack is fine but not the best while travelling about. It is great just switching the battery


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2019)

Let's hope lots of important decision makers in the smartphone industry follow this thread and see the error of their ways.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Let's hope lots of important decision makers in the smartphone industry follow this thread and see the error of their ways.


#stronglywordedletter


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 5, 2019)

Mojofilter said:


> I’m not going to argue with overpriced because they are but that doesn’t change the fact that Apple support their phones for twice as long as the best Android manufacturers.


Do they? The 5c is no longer supported, and only stopped selling 3 years ago.



Mojofilter said:


> Just because you’ve anecdotally been unlucky with iPhones it doesn’t mean that iPhones as a whole don’t last.


This is true, but the broken home button was a massively common fault, as was the lack of signal if you didn't hold the phone in Apple's proprietary manner, as are bent-from-the-factory iPhone X models, etc.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> My laptop is nearly 7 years old and is running the very latest OS. My phone is nearly 4 years old and is running the very latest OS.


I have an almost 5 year old Galaxy S5 running the latest Android 9.0.
And a 1999 Dell Latitude CPx laptop running Windows 10


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 5, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> ... the lack of signal if you didn't hold the phone in Apple's proprietary manner, as are bent-from-the-factory iPhone X models, etc..


These were later found to be bollocks though weren't they. I've had iPhones for about 15 years and never had a busted home button, poor reception due to dodgy holding (I tried my hardest with that one), bent phone, or any of the other supposed common issues. In fact I don't think I've ever had a problem with one that wasn't caused by me dropping it or going swimming with it in my pocket (latter issue now resolved). Most of this stuff is made up by agenda ding dongs. I've never missed the headphone jack either and that was Apple's biggest mistake EVER! according to some on here. Best thing about my new one is that it's waterproof and charges from under 10% to about 70% in around half an hour. With an Anker powerbank I can run my 8 for well over a week. No need to fuck about with removable batteries.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 5, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> These were later found to be bollocks though weren't they.


No


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 5, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> No


I probably just got lucky with all mine.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 5, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I probably just got lucky with all mine.


802 Million results for iphone home button not working 
iphone home button not working - Google Search


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 5, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> 802 Million results for iphone home button not working
> iphone home button not working - Google Search


Half of those will be how to fix one after fucking it up and the other half will probably have something to do Mr I H8 APPLE! We have a couple of those on here.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 5, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> The Fairphone I believe is all modular so you can replace the battery and other bits as necessary.


Yes, that's true. The UK stockist is the Phone Coop.

Buy the ethical smartphone Fairphone


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 5, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I have an almost 5 year old Galaxy S5 running the latest Android 9.0.



Really?! Pray tell how you managed that one?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 5, 2019)

ChrisC said:


> Really?! Pray tell how you managed that one?



At a guess they flashed the os onto it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 5, 2019)

ChrisC said:


> Really?! Pray tell how you managed that one?





B.I.G said:


> At a guess they flashed the os onto it.


^This 

Check out XDA for destructions


----------



## Mojofilter (Jan 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> ^This
> 
> Check out XDA for destructions



That really isn’t the same as the manufacturer supporting the device & is well beyond the capability of the vast majority of users.

Not to mention that (at last time of checking) rooting breaks most online banking apps and contactless payment systems.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

Mojofilter said:


> That really isn’t the same as the manufacturer supporting the device



It's by definition pretty much the exact opposite!


----------



## xenon (Jan 7, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Do they? The 5c is no longer supported, and only stopped selling 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> This is true, but the broken home button was a massively common fault, as was the lack of signal if you didn't hold the phone in Apple's proprietary manner, as are bent-from-the-factory iPhone X models, etc.
> ...



The 5c came out in 2013 though. You can still buy 3 year old iPhones now but of course, they'll not run the latest OS for much longer.

Had 3 iOS devices. No problem with the home button on any of them. No problems with the signal on the couple of iPhones included in that.


I look after about 15 iOS devices we use at work too. No problems with any of the home buttons on those either.

I mean I get it, you hate Apple. Fine. But let's not pretend they're uniquely troubled by occasional quality control issues or design errors. Samsung etc all have too. No iPhone model got a rep for catching fire.


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 7, 2019)

xenon said:


> The 5c came out in 2013 though. You can still buy 3 year old iPhones now but of course, they'll not run the latest OS for much longer.
> 
> Had 3 iOS devices. No problem with the home button on any of them. No problems with the signal on the couple of iPhones included in that.
> 
> ...


I am not in the Apple fandom camp (all seems a bit silly to me, like a new age religion) but neither am I anti-Apple. And I totally agree that all hardware manufacturers have issues & screw-ups from time to time. I think the reason why some people sometimes make a bigger deal about Apple cockups is that historically Apple has presented itself as the quality brand, the one that "just works", the premium product that warrants the premium price, etc. And it might be anecdotal, but it seems to me that Apple have a poor track record of owning up to their mistakes, perhaps more so than other manufacturers.


----------



## xenon (Jan 7, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> I am not in the Apple fandom camp (all seems a bit silly to me, like a new age religion) but neither am I anti-Apple. And I totally agree that all hardware manufacturers have issues & screw-ups from time to time. I think the reason why some people sometimes make a bigger deal about Apple cockups is that historically Apple has presented itself as the quality brand, the one that "just works", the premium product that warrants the premium price, etc. And it might be anecdotal, but it seems to me that Apple have a poor track record of owning up to their mistakes, perhaps more so than other manufacturers.




I'd agree with that. I'm certainly not an Apple fanboy. I'd not use a mac and I've got a Samsung tablet. It's just the hyperbole from the avowed anti apple camp gets on my nerves.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

xenon said:


> The 5c came out in 2013 though. You can still buy 3 year old iPhones now but of course, they'll not run the latest OS for much longer.
> 
> Had 3 iOS devices. No problem with the home button on any of them. No problems with the signal on the couple of iPhones included in that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we've got iPhones because we've got used to them and they do everything nicely without breaking or fucking up. At a price. I've never used a Mac or any other Apple product but the smartphones are ace. Mrs Spy upgraded at the weekend and I was expecting to have to piss about backing stuff up to the cloud and then transferring it to the new phone. As it happened I just scanned a pattern on the screen of the old phone with the camera of the new phone, swapped the SIM card and boom, it was done. Dunno if that's Apple specific but it took less than a minute.

I also got £140 for her old handset.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, we've got iPhones because we've got used to them and they do everything nicely without breaking or fucking up. At a price. I've never used a Mac or any other Apple product but the smartphones are ace. Mrs Spy upgraded at the weekend and I was expecting to have to piss about backing stuff up to the cloud and then transferring it to the new phone. As it happened I just scanned a pattern on the screen of the old phone with the camera of the new phone, swapped the SIM card and it was done. Dunno if that's Apple specific but it took less than a minute.
> 
> I also got £140 for her old handset.



I did the same, took seconds, was amazed.

Who did she flog to the old phone to, my 7+ is just sat in the drawer next to me?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 7, 2019)

Turbocharge (à la Motorola) is a pretty good tech.  I hardly ever think about battery life now.  Quick whizz and you're back up and running.  Not the same as swappable batts of course, but a route to consider.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

alsoknownas said:


> Turbocharge (à la Motorola) is a pretty good tech.  I hardly ever think about battery life now.  Quick whizz and you're back up and running.  Not the same as swappable batts of course, but a route to consider.



Most often I swap batteries whilst travelling, or away from power sockets.

For example, I use my phone for navigation on bike rides. On a longish ride it's easy to go through two batteries' worth of power. So with my current phone I start off with a spare, charged battery in reserve. Once the one in the phone goes, part way through the ride, it takes a minute to swap it out, I'm straight away back to full power and I can carry on.

With a sealed phone, the only solution to this is an external power pack. And it has to be attached to the phone the whole time because it's not going to recharge it in a minute. That's not impossible but it means finding a way to support not just the phone but the weighty power pack as well, on the handlebars.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Who did she flog to the old phone to, my 7+ is just sat in the drawer next to me?


Compare Mobile Phone Recycling | CompareMyMobile™

You'll get nearly £300 for yours.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> That's not impossible but it means finding a way to support not just the phone but the weighty power pack as well, on the handlebars.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 7, 2019)

Mojofilter said:


> That really isn’t the same as the manufacturer supporting the device & is well beyond the capability of the vast majority of users.
> 
> Not to mention that (at last time of checking) rooting breaks most online banking apps and contactless payment systems.


I didn't say it was, but it's actually very simple to do, and just as simple to sort the contactless thing. There's an app to fix it.



xenon said:


> I mean I get it, you hate Apple. Fine. But let's not pretend they're uniquely troubled by occasional quality control issues or design errors. Samsung etc all have too. No iPhone model got a rep for catching fire.


I don't hate Apple. I applaud them for their 'Emperor's new clothes' business model, and for managing to convince people to buy into it. What I do hate is people bleating on about how amazing Apple products are, when, at best, they're no better than any other phone, and at the price, they should be far superior.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Compare Mobile Phone Recycling | CompareMyMobile™
> 
> You'll get nearly £300 for yours.


Whatever price those rip-off sites offer (and it'll likely be less than the price shown on the comparison site unless it's in immaculate condition), it ought to be possible to get a good bit more by selling it directly on ebay. Often loads more.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 7, 2019)

Fairphone?  Removable battery.  Ethical ethos (catchy!).  Other serviceable parts.






https://shop.fairphone.com/en/



> We work with initiatives that source conflict-free tin, tungsten and tantalum and Fairtrade gold. We want to support communities, not conflict.


 etc.

ETA: Just seen, beaten to it down-thread!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Most often I swap batteries whilst travelling, or away from power sockets.
> 
> For example, I use my phone for navigation on bike rides. On a longish ride it's easy to go through two batteries' worth of power. So with my current phone I start off with a spare, charged battery in reserve. Once the one in the phone goes, part way through the ride, it takes a minute to swap it out, I'm straight away back to full power and I can carry on.
> 
> With a sealed phone, the only solution to this is an external power pack. And it has to be attached to the phone the whole time because it's not going to recharge it in a minute. That's not impossible but it means finding a way to support not just the phone but the weighty power pack as well, on the handlebars.


The solution to that is to buy a proper bike computer...


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Whatever price those rip-off sites offer (and it'll likely be less than the price shown on the comparison site unless it's in immaculate condition), it ought to be possible to get a good bit more by selling it directly on ebay. Often loads more.


I've always received the quoted price from the resellers and all the same models are going for about the same on eBay. It's also a hell of a lot faster and you don't have to worry about dickhead eBay buyers complaining something's wrong/wants to return etc. You might get an extra couple of quid but life's too short.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I've always received the quoted price from the resellers and all the same models are going for about the same on eBay. It's also a hell of a lot faster and you don't have to worry about dickhead eBay buyers complaining something's wrong/wants to return etc. You might get an extra couple of quid but life's too short.


Anything that negates dealing with ebay and the dickheads who use it is a win.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> all the same models are going for about the same on eBay.


No they aren't.

If they were, these companies could never make any money.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The solution to that is to buy a proper bike computer...


Put differently, a consequence of making batteries non-removeable is that one might have to buy two devices where one previously sufficed.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Put differently, a consequence of making batteries non-removeable is that one might have to buy two devices where one previously sufficed.


Or one might purchase a portable charging device (power bank). I hear they're all the rage this century.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> No they aren't.



Yes they are:

Sell my Apple iPhone 6s 64GB | Recycle iPhone 6s 64GB phones

Versus Ebay ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Put differently, a consequence of making batteries non-removeable is that one might have to buy two devices where one previously sufficed.


Maybe. But a dedicated device designed for one specific purpose almost always out performs something that does lots.

I used a phone for ages but my Wahoo Bolt is better in every way.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Yes they are:
> 
> Sell my Apple iPhone 6s 64GB | Recycle iPhone 6s 64GB phones
> 
> ...


The price they offer you is based on it being in near-immaculate condition. So you have to compare it with ones without any defects. The ebay listing you show at the top for example, in the listing details notes that there's a white mark on the screen that 'just appeared one day'.

You'll find other ones, in excellent condition, selling for more.

 

Of course, ebay can be dangerous for people that don't know what they are doing and don't check stuff properly, or who are otherwise naive in a commercial environment. So I'd recommend that you should stick with the online merchants even though they'll give you a lower price than what you phone is actually worth.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Maybe. But a dedicated device designed for one specific purpose almost always out performs something that does lots.
> 
> I used a phone for ages but my Wahoo Bolt is better in every way.



Sure. Just like a dedicated camera is likely to be better than the one in a smartphone. But if you don't want to spend zillions of pounds on multiple devices, or just want to reduce the amount of stuff you have to cart around when travelling, then it's nice to be able to get the most you can out of one device. After all, that's kind of supposed to be the point of a decent smartphone. Taking a lot of photographs on a long day out and about is another example of where having a swappable battery in a phone is really handy, because taking photos also drains batteries fast and it's not going to work trying to take photos with a power pack attached.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> You'll find other ones, in excellent condition, selling for more.


With warranties usually. And you've found the most expensive one there. There are over 50 similar phones with BiN prices between £130 and £170. I can get into that ballpark with a sale and payment in around 72hrs as opposed to a week to 2 weeks, and my time is far more valuable than yours. AND I won't have to deal with someone like you. Total win!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> With warranties usually. And you've found the most expensive one there. There are over 50 similar phones with BiN prices between £130 and £170. I can get into that ballpark with a sale and payment in around 72hrs as opposed to a week to 2 weeks, and my time is far more valuable than yours. AND I won't have to deal with someone like you. Total win!


You are wrong on all of this except the fact that not going through ebay will save you time. But anyway, your preferred approach is what I've already said I'd recommend for someone like you. Where you are incorrect is in your denial that someone who knows what they are doing can get quite a bit more by selling directly instead of through one of these middle-men. 

Start to have a look into the various online reviews for the supposed top-paying companies on that comparison website and anyone can see why they'd be foolish to think they are really going to get the amount promised anyway.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Where you are incorrect is in your denial that someone who knows what they are doing can get quite a bit more by selling directly instead of through one of these middle-men.


Nope. As I said, I could get a bit more but not enough to make it worth my time, and certainly not enough to make it worthwhile dealing with eBayers. Pissing about on eBay for a couple of extra quid probably makes some sort of sense for someone who has nothing better to do though.



> Start to have a look into the various online reviews for the supposed top-paying companies on that comparison website and anyone can see why they'd be foolish to think they are really going to get the amount promised anyway.


The fact that you've just wasted a load of time reading reviews of mobile phone resellers in order to win on the internet makes my last point perfectly!

I've used them several times. Mazuma once offered £20 less than their original quote but I told the rep to send it back and she countered with £10 less which I accepted. Why do you so often insist on arguing things you know absolutely nothing about? It always ends with you looking silly.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Mazuma once offered £20 less than their original quote


Yeah, so you went to one of the large well known companies who trade on reputation rather than one of the sketchy ones who bait people with unrealistic prices. And guess how much Mazuma would offer for the phone you were describing above?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Yeah, so you went to one of the large well known companies who trade on reputation rather than one of the sketchy ones who bait people with unrealistic prices. And guess how much Mazuma would offer for the phone you were describing above?
> 
> View attachment 158040


You're getting desperate now, old chap.  The point was, Mazuma was the _only_ company that offered less than the original quote. All of the others have paid the full price with no issues. What they are offering for a different phone 5 years later is neither here nor there.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Start to have a look into the various online reviews for the supposed top-paying companies on that comparison website ...


Like these ones?

Stop this now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyways, you punt you phone off to them, should you be removing email accounts, photos and shit first? Is there an easy way to do that and does it affect your current phone?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 8, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> With warranties usually. And you've found the most expensive one there. There are over 50 similar phones with BiN prices between £130 and £170. I can get into that ballpark with a sale and payment in around 72hrs as opposed to a week to 2 weeks, and my time is far more valuable than yours. AND I won't have to deal with someone like you. Total win!


Then take off ebay's listing fee, their 10% selling fee, Paypal's fees, and you've probably made a couple of extra quid, then you have to deal with the scum who swap your phone for their fucked one and put a claim in with Paypal, who always side with the buyer, so you end up paying about 30 quid and you get a fucked phone back the scum who sent you 50 emails before buying it and swapping all their broken bits onto it before saying it arrived broken.
I don't understand how anyone can think that selling anything but obscure items on ebay makes any sense. It's a minefield of messers and thieves.



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Anyways, you punt you phone off to them, should you be removing email accounts, photos and shit first? Is there an easy way to do that and does it affect your current phone?


Factory reset.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Anyways, you punt you phone off to them, should you be removing email accounts, photos and shit first? Is there an easy way to do that and does it affect your current phone?


Yes. Make sure it's backed up and signed out of iCloud.

Then: Settings - General - Reset - Erase All content and Settings - Erase iPhone

It doesn't affect any other phone.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 8, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Yes. Make sure it's backed up and signed out of iCloud.
> 
> Then: Settings - General - Reset - Erase All content and Settings - Erase iPhone



Thanks!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Then take off ebay's listing fee, their 10% selling fee, Paypal's fees, and you've probably made a couple of extra quid, then you have to deal with the scum who swap your phone for their fucked one and put a claim in with Paypal, who always side with the buyer, so you end up paying about 30 quid and you get a fucked phone back the scum who sent you 50 emails before buying it and swapping all their broken bits onto it before saying it arrived broken.
> I don't understand how anyone can think that selling anything but obscure items on ebay makes any sense. It's a minefield of messers and thieves.


Indeed. Paypal and eBay are massively geared to the buyer's advantage and give scrotes far too much leeway. I'd be pretty wary of anyone who's prepared to buy unwarrantied tech from anonymous sellers too. The higher paying mobile phone recyclers usually refurbish the phones and then knock them out with a warranty, or export them to slower markets. If you've ever claimed for a new phone on insurance and been sent a replacement, chances are it's a refurb job via a reseller. Ebay has it's uses but this isn't one of them for sensible people.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2019)

Sounds like Spymaster and Saul Goodman have both gotten burnt on ebay at some point, going by how worked up about this they seem. If you know what you are doing, there are plenty ways of mitigating risks on ebay and that's why I've hardly ever had any major problems selling on there. Of course, it can be a dangerous place for numpties who lack basic common sense and indeed it's best (as I already said) for these people to send their phones off to one of these companies who will resell it at around 100% markup.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Sounds like Spymaster and Saul Goodman have both gotten burnt on ebay at some point ...


Not me. I make good money from eBay but not dealing the way you pretend to. That's for idiots.   


> ... these companies who will resell it at around 100% markup.


After refurbishment and marketing costs their profit is probably less than half that, but good luck to them!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Not me.



So, you claim there are all these problems on ebay but also that you've never been affected by them.

I think readers of this thread can easily tell who's just making this all up as they go along.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> So, you claim there are all these problems on ebay but also that you've never been affected by them.


There are inherent problems with eBay that can be mitigated if you have a half clue what you're doing. Not selling things that are well known to attract scammers, timewasters, crooks, and blowhards, when there are perfectly viable alternatives is a good start.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> So, you claim there are all these problems on ebay but also that you've never been affected by them.
> 
> I think readers of this thread can easily tell who's just making this all up as they go along.


yeh it's you


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Why do you so often insist on arguing things you know absolutely nothing about? It always ends with you looking silly.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Sounds like Spymaster and Saul Goodman have both gotten burnt on ebay at some point


I've never been on the losing end of an eBay transaction, but I've read lots of anecdotes from people who have. 
No doubt you have a relative who works at eBay, and told you how to avoid the scammers.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2019)

So, after suffering a not inconsiderable quantity of their bluster, we have it confirmed that both Spymaster and Saul Goodman have zero experience of selling a phone on ebay, and their opinions are just based on anecdote they've read online. Maybe we can get back on topic now.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> So, after suffering a not inconsiderable quantity of their bluster, we have it confirmed that both Spymaster and Saul Goodman have zero experience of selling a phone on ebay, and their opinions are just based on anecdote they've read online. Maybe we can get back on topic now.


I've probably sold over 100 phones on ebay. I've just been careful enough not to sell them to the likes of you.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> So ... we have it confirmed that both Spymaster and Saul Goodman have zero experience of selling a phone on ebay ...


 Give it up man.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 9, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've probably sold over 100 phones on ebay. I've just been careful enough not to sell them to the likes of you.



Blimey, how many teens on mopeds do you have out robbing them for you?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 9, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blimey, how many teens on mopeds do you have out robbing them for you?


I go through a lot of phones, and I'm very old


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Compare Mobile Phone Recycling | CompareMyMobile™
> 
> You'll get nearly £300 for yours.



Wow, you were spot on, cheers mate.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2019)

Not too bad tbh - only about £100 short of what you could have gotten on ebay, but that would only be possible for someone who knows what they are doing, so sending it in to these guys may have been a reasonable choice in this case.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a small Samsung. Possibly a J1 Prime (not sure of the model). Cost €90 as a new import about 16 months ago. Battery started fading about a month ago. Went to the shop I bought the phone from and they tried to sell me a fuff battery and told me my phone was fucked. Couldn't find any off the shelf batteries. Ran it on a power bank for a few weeks until someone told me about a guy selling every battery ever. Found him. Bought 2 batteries. One is staying sealed. The other is getting moderate use.

I reckon 2 new patten batteries and powerbank will out last my phone. All numbers stored on cards. Haven't bothered with cloud.

There is a short article with video on the BBC business site all about a market where you can go and build a phone from scratch. It is not difficult. Choose your counterfeit components, or even invent your own custom phone. The batteries are the expense. Or, more precisely legal disposal is the real cost. Look at what is happening in cobalt rich countries. Actually, I think there is only one country with known cobalt resources of size.

I will try find link to BBC article. Looked fun. Think it was a town in a province next to Macau.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 14, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Wow, you were spot on, cheers mate.
> 
> View attachment 158715


Nice one. Ten quid more than fully refurbished Grade "A" ones are going for on eBay with 12 month warranties.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2019)

All sorted 

This 18,000mAh battery has a phone in it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 27, 2019)

/


----------

